# MMA Weekend (EliteXC and WEC)



## Regor (Jun 1, 2008)

So last night, CBS (of all stations!), broadcasted an EliteXC event, which is usually on Showtime. It was a decent event. I can't believe the fight between Scott Smith and Robbie Lawler ended that way. That 'doctor' shouldn't be allowed to be an MMA doctor if she doesn't understand the RULES of the sport!! Scott said he wanted his 5 minutes to recoup because he couldn't see, and the bitch called the fight! That was CRAP!

Kimbo, on the other hand, was interesting to see. Damn, Colossus' ear was disgusting. And he's known for having a bit of a glass jaw, so I was surprised to see him take Kimbo that far into the fight. I think the ref coulda let it go a little longer. A bleeding ear is not something that shoulda ended a fight. But it was surprising to see Kimbo actually face an opponent he couldn't just manhandle! Not to mention at the end of the 2nd round, you could tell how much of a rookie he was when he just let Thompson sit on top of him and rain elbows to his head. God that had to hurt. Kimbo looked so exhausted. Bas Rutten needs to work with him on his cardio/endurance. Big guys need lots of work with that. Good fight to watch.

Oh, and I'm still in  with Gina Carano!! That was a helluva mouse she left under her opponent's eye!


----------



## jaxadam (Jun 1, 2008)

I'd hit it, and I'd let her hit me.


----------



## lobee (Jun 1, 2008)

I was flipping back and forth between that and the UFC thing they have on Fridays on broadcast. I agree with on the bs-ness of the lawler-smith fight. You could tell he was fine and he just wanted the 5 minutes he's allowed to have.

The Kimbo fight wasn't stopped on just the exploded ear thing. After it popped Kimbo hit him with 4 big shots in a row and Colossus was walking around dazed with his hands down and chin out. It was over whether the ref stopped it or Kimbo delivered the final blow. Colossus was just saved the punishment.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jun 1, 2008)

i thought the kimbo fight showed his inexperience. although he has punching power, he wont beable to go against guys who have basic mma skills. They guy he fought last night didnt look great, but he went a while with him, and was winning the fight untill the premature stoppage. i didnt care for this leagues presentation either, it seemed too over the top, it seemed that the announcers didnt even have a clue about mma.

on the other hand, the wec event looks promising tonight, they dont often dissapoint. i'm totally interested in events like the kimbo fight, because its still mma, but inevetibaly , the ufc contains a huge amount of the mma talent out there. I mean, robbie lawler fought scott smith for the middle weight title, imagine either of those guys aginst anderson silva or rich franklin.


----------



## yellowv (Jun 1, 2008)

It was pretty ridiculous, but free, so you can't really complain. They tried to make it too much like pro wrestling, like with Busta Rymes and all the rap and such and with the strippers/cheerleaders dancing around. More BS than fighting for my tastes. As for the fighting the best fight by far was the Carano fight. The first and second fights were a joke. The Lawler/Smith fight should have never been stopped as it was starting to get good. I honestly think they stopped it because they were allready running way over time. As for Kimbo, I really like him but this just showed that he is no MMA fighter. Thompson was a patsy supposed to go down in a minute and he almost won the fight. Probably would have if the ref didn't keep standing them back up for no reason. Put Kimbo in the ring with a decent UFC fighter and he is done. Thomsons ear should have been drained before the fight. It was obviously going to blow and you knew all Kimbo had to do was pop it and the fight was over. I'm surprised it took so long.


----------



## Regor (Jun 1, 2008)

lobee said:


> The Kimbo fight wasn't stopped on just the exploded ear thing. After it popped Kimbo hit him with 4 big shots in a row and Colossus was walking around dazed with his hands down and chin out. It was over whether the ref stopped it or Kimbo delivered the final blow. Colossus was just saved the punishment.



True, it looked that way. But have you ever seen Thompson fight? He's ALWAYS like that after a few punches. That was not the look of a beaten man, IF you've ever seen him fight before. That was par for the course. I think he was OK enough to continue the fight, especially seeing as how Kimbo wasn't 'fresh' either. And 'most' fighters would rather be knocked out than have a fight stopped. Its a pride thing (no pun intended).




7 Strings of Hate said:


> i didnt care for this leagues presentation either, it seemed too over the top, it seemed that the announcers didnt even have a clue about mma.



Well, I'll agree that the black announcer didn't have a clue. You could tell he was reading a teleprompter most of the time. Mauro Ranallo (White guy with glasses) on the other hand, knows his shit. He took over for Stephen Quadros in PrideFC with Bas Rutten. While not as good of an announcer as Quadros (who is? Besides Bas), its pretty nice that he knows Japanese, and could translate on the fly during events. Pretty cool to have. Frank Shamrock, while a great figher... not the best commentary. Everyone tries to copy the Bas Rutten/Former Fighter turned Commentator thing, but it rarely works (i.e. Shamrock in EliteXC, Frank Trigg in Pride after Bas left, Frank Mir in WEC... but I think Mir does the best job out of the rest of the hacks). Watching all the Pride DVDs I have, I've seen that in probably over half of the fights in all the events, Bas makes a comment about what the fighter should do next, and then the fighter does it. Its unbelievable how intelligent of a fighter Bas is.



> on the other hand, the wec event looks promising tonight, they dont often dissapoint. i'm totally interested in events like the kimbo fight, because its still mma, but inevetibaly , the ufc contains a huge amount of the mma talent out there. I mean, robbie lawler fought scott smith for the middle weight title, imagine either of those guys aginst anderson silva or rich franklin.




I'd agree with that statement with one clause... the UFC contains a huge amount of MMA talent in America. Actually, Robbie Lawler is a good fighter. He used to be in the UFC. He's beaten Murlio 'Ninja' Rua, and that takes a lot of talent to do.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jun 1, 2008)

i know robbie is a decent fighter, but thats about it really.
and i knew shamrock obviously knows mma, but before either of the guys really had a chance to do any talking, the one guy who knew nothing was screaming about routine manuvers.


----------



## daybean (Jun 1, 2008)

damn i missed it, and i knew it was coming up! ruthless lawler is an amimal, one of the best fights was when he was in the ufc and fought nick diaz, what a fight! 

I really like bas rutten, the guys was a fighter, his a trainer and one hell of an annoucer. i have alot, i mean alot of pride dvds and i always enjoy them more than the ufc dvds because of the annoucer, bas routen. ALSO THEY OFTEN CONTAIN 2 DISCS AND HAVE A SHIT LOAD OF EXTRA CONTENT  UFC DVDS :  Gotta love MMA!!!


----------



## daybean (Jun 1, 2008)

Regor said:


>


----------

